# Invisible Scroll Bars ???



## lahatte (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm sorry, but why the fuck is it the trend now to make interfaces with hidden and/or tiny little scroll bars that can't be seen. The Sine player has a scroll bar.... THAT'S NOT VISIBLE! How is that "user friendly"? Why are these not displayed always? It's not saving space when hidden. Just show the damn things!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

You sound... mad.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 4, 2021)

This is a rant, not tech support. And it's one that was already made in another thread.
Feel free to keep the discussion going in the other thread.


----------

